# P2P to (d)-Phenyl-2-propanol Possible?



## Acab1312 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hello I have in the search for the racemization of L-meth, on what interesting and namely, it was about p2p = > with yeast redzuieren =>bromination of the alcohol to (d)-phenyl-2-bromopropane. To my question would that be possible? Since I have no real chemistry background but if that is possible we would save much worse. If there is interest I could share link


----------

